# Sherpa Jumla Hat



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

hahahaha great review

(this posting is 100% English, hand typed in Nepal)


----------



## ChuChu (Dec 28, 2009)

Best review ever.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hahah, too bad it stinks. Great story though, well played.


----------

